# SAUSAGE MAKING......



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

DSCN3893 (2).JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 20, 2013








Fall time on the farm is processing the pigs that have had a great life on the pasture. We had one pig over 400 lbs and one over 300 lbs, needless to say we are knee deep in pork. I live in the Pacific Northwest this isn't the best area for great sausage so we make our own. When it comes to flavor, sausage hits all the senses. IMHO, if a sausage has to much heat, it masks all the other flavors. I like a sausage with a bit of heat and full of flavor. The two sausages I show here are made with 2/3 pork, 1/3 beef with a 70/30 meat to fat ratio. We had two Chefs, a Butcher, and a friend that used to work on a pork processing production line. It's nice to have all this quality help, most people aren't so lucky. We processed all this meat in less than four hours, without breaking a sweat...........If you have a KitchenAid mixer at home, you can do this.....ChefBillyB





  








DSCN3997.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 20, 2013












  








DSCN4030.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 20, 2013












  








DSCN4069.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 20, 2013


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice


----------



## kaiquekuisine (Apr 11, 2013)

I got hungry <_< now i crave portuguese linguiça , thanx for that XD 

Nice sausages btw


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

that is mother loving AWESOME!! Im totally jealous. Gorgeous. Are you doing any charcuterie?


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

alaminute said:


> that is mother loving AWESOME!! Im totally jealous. Gorgeous. Are you doing any charcuterie?





KaiqueKuisine said:


> I got hungry <_< now i crave portuguese linguiça , thanx for that XD
> 
> Nice sausages btw


Right now I'm working with sausage, IMHO, there is nothing like a great sausage with a good char from the grill. We also have Hams. This is one of the hams from the pig that's hanging in the above pictures. I would like to work on Salami and other dry cured meats, We processed a 1400 lb steer that we hung the sides for 28 days to get a dry age.

KaiqueKuisine: I was thinking the same time, Portuguese sausage sounds great. I'll make some next week and post some pictures. When I'm in Hawaii I have it most mornings..............





  








DSCN3907.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 23, 2013












  








DSCN3908.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 23, 2013








Next years Hams and sausage..........born 6 weeks ago





  








DSCN3924.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 23, 2013


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Awesome Billy, and had a good giggle!
I have been making sausages a coupl times now, but nothing in the scale you are working with


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

butzy said:


> Awesome Billy, and had a good giggle!
> I have been making sausages a coupl times now, but nothing in the scale you are working with


Butzy, Thx, what is the sausage of choice in your neck of the woods ???????????? I'm lucky to have a small farm to raise my own animals. If a person lives in the inner city they can also buy gnd pork and make their own breakfast sausage and favorite links. .........Take care.................Bill


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Without doubt, the favourite sausage around here is boerewors, basically a South African traditional fresh sausage.

I haven't tried my hands on that one yet, so far I have made some breakfast sausages, Italian hot sausage, and a Mexican chorizo.

All with store bought pork roast, which I cut up, grind and stuff just with the grinder and sausage attachment.

I have just ordered a sausage stuffer and some different sizes grinder plates.....


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Butzy, the boerewors sound good, let me know what you used and how you made them. I get a lot of what I like in a sausage from a Italian sausage. These are a few of our Gilts saying hello to our Boar. The boars name is li'l piggy, needless to say he is spoiled rotten from my little girl and wife. When he was a piglet he got hurt from our 700 lb boar during feeding, you don't fool around with pigs when its feeding time. Li'l piggy is in his glory now, he had a bunch of girls on pasture with him this summer, he had his work cut out for him. All the gilts will have piglets soon, the 6 I showed earlier were from him courting the gals...........





  








lilpiggy011.JPG




__
chefbillyb


__
Nov 24, 2013


----------



## alaminute (Aug 22, 2013)

Look at all that happy flesh  kudos chef, youre living the dream man. Eat your heart out dan barber


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This is the bacon from the larger pig. We don't raise the pigs for the bacon, this was a happy site.

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4112_zpsa3f69b5f.jpg.html
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4117_zps559327d4.jpg.html
This cooked up real nice, smokey, nice amount of salt nice clean crisp flavor.
http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4105_zps4176c8c8.jpg.html

This is the Jowl, we will see how this is later. You eat this section while your sitting around Chewingthefat...........

http://s873.photobucket.com/user/Hipchef99/media/DSCN4119_zps618efec6.jpg.html


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Very nice.....Nothing like having friends who work the soil and sea and reward us with the fruits of their labors.What a pretty meat to fat ratio!!


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

Butzy, I am thinking about doing some Boerewors sausage, I figure you to be the expert on this one. I picked a random recipe off the web, are there any tips or recommendations that you would have in making this sausage ?????.................Thanks................ChefBillyB

Boerewors Ingredients · 3 lb beef · 3 lb pork · 1 lb bacon · ½ cup red wine vinegar · 1 clove garlic · 4 tbsp Worcestershire sauce · 3 to 3 ½ oz sausage casing · 2 tbsp salt · 1 tsp ground pepper · 2 tbsp ground coriander · ½ tsp freshly grated nutmeg · ½ tsp ground dried thyme · ½ tsp ground allspice · ¼ tsp ground cloves - See more at: http://africhef.com/Boerewors-Recipe.html#sthash.oeIv0fLq.dpuf


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

That doesn't sound like a bad recipe at all!

The bacon is not something I have seen in a lot of recipes, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.

The main ingredient that I see coming back in every boerewors recipe is coriander.

The one I normally buy (ashamed to say I am not yet making it myself /img/vbsmilies/smilies/blushing.gif) is lightly spiced with coriander, nutmeg and thyme.

Here is the link to a site that has some interesting recipes: http://lpoli.50webs.com/Sausage recipes.htm

I like Nigel's boerewors recipe on that page, but again haven't made it yet.

Another one that sounds interesting is here: http://winemag.co.za/recipes/south-africas-culinary-icon-boerewors/

Traditionally when they cook it here, they cook it quite slow. Brown it slightly first, then simmer with a bit of water till the water evaporates and the wors is browned, but only just done.

I like them a bit more well-done, but then I am not a South African.

Good luck and let us know how the recipe works out!


----------



## left4bread (May 8, 2009)

ChefBillyB said:


> Next years Hams and sausage..........born 6 weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What breed? I get them mixed up. Durocs are brown, Yorkshires are pink (hairless?), Berkshires are black with white feet, then I forget the rest.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

butzy said:


> That doesn't sound like a bad recipe at all!
> 
> The bacon is not something I have seen in a lot of recipes, but I don't see why it wouldn't work.
> 
> ...


 Butzy, I'll be making some sausage around the Holidays, thx for the help..................Bill


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

left4bread said:


> What breed? I get them mixed up. Durocs are brown, Yorkshires are pink (hairless?), Berkshires are black with white feet, then I forget the rest.


L4B, all I can tell you is, they are shires. Crossed so many times, who knows.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Did you manage to make that boerewors you were planning to make?

And how did it turn out?

I will be making some just for home consumption in the near future....


----------

